# Best method to place a cutout in Warre Hive



## MarkB (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello 
I hope to do a cut out of bees this weekend , any suggestions on good ways to attach the comb to the bars of Warre Hives?
one year Beek still learning .
thanks ,


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Rubber bands and string are both popular. Bring a helper. Things that seem easy may be harder with your gloves soaked with honey and sweat dripping in your eyes.
Bill


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## MarkB (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input may have to just go with string /rubber bands pressed for time , I do like the method Mr Odfrank has, removable once the comb get's established I'm guessing .


----------

